# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ξένα πλοία - Foreign Ferries >  Tuxedo Princess [Prince, Caledonian Princess]

## nautikos

Αρχες της δεκαετιας του '80 η _Sol Lines_ του Σολομωνιδη ειχε δρομολογησει στη γραμμη Ελλαδας-Ιταλιας το φερυ *Sol Express*, ex *Dover*.


Copyright : Steffen Weirauch

To 1986 πουληθηκε και μετακομισε στο _Newcastle_ της Αγγλιας οπου για πολλα χρονια λειτουργουσε σαν πλωτο εστιατοριο και night club. Μολις χθες και μετα απο τοσα χρονια, με τη βοηθεια Ρ/Κ εγκατελειψε οριστικα τη γνωριμη θεση του. 

Το ωραιο της υποθεσης ειναι οτι το ελληνικο Ρ/Κ *Παντοδυναμος* της _Διαυλος_ ανεβηκε να το παραλαβει για να το φερει στην Ελλαδα. Τωρα για να αξιοποιηθει εδω ή για να κανει μια σταση πριν παει για διακοπες :Very Happy:  στις παραλιες του _Aliaga_ θα δειξει. Η λογικη δειχνει το 2ο :Wink: .

 
Πηγη :shipspotting.com

----------


## sylver23

αχ παναγια  μου πως το εκαναν ετσι??

----------


## Ellinis

> Το ωραιο της υποθεσης ειναι οτι το ελληνικο Ρ/Κ *Παντοδυναμος* της _Διαυλος_ ανεβηκε να το παραλαβει για να το φερει στην Ελλαδα. Τωρα για να αξιοποιηθει εδω ή για να κανει μια σταση πριν παει για διακοπες στις παραλιες του _Aliaga_ θα δειξει.


Bρέθηκε λοιπόν ο αντικαταστάτης του Θεόφιλου! :mrgreen:

----------


## Rocinante

Ενα πανεμορφο Εγγλεζικο πλοιο (σιγουρα δεν το ονομασαν τυχαια Dover) που αν ειχε ταξιδεψει σαν επιβατηγο στο Αιγαιο ισως ειχε αφησει εποχη. Δυστυχως καποια πλοια ειναι τοσο ατυχα που δεν τους φτανει ο τεμαχισμος αλλα φευγουν και απιστευτα κακοποιημενα

----------


## mandiam

Ρε παιδια χαμος γινεται στο shipspoting με το βαπορακι αυτο...ολοκληρο αφιερωμα του εχουν κανει!!!οι πληροφοριες το στελνουν Ελλαδα οπως ειπε και ο φιλος nautikos,χωρις να αναφερουν κατι περισσοτερο!οι φωτο ειναι απο το shipspoting

----------


## mandiam

λιγες ακομη...

----------


## esperos

Αγαπητοί  φίλοι,  να  κάνω  εδώ  μία  διόρθωση  ως  προς  το  αρχικό  μήνυμα  του  Ναυτικού,  λέγοντας  ότι  δεν  πρόκειται  για  το  πρώην  SOL EXPRESS  και  τώρα  TUXEDO  ROYALE,  αλλά  για  το  TUXEDO  PRINCESS,  πρώην  CALEDONIAN  PRINCESS.

----------


## dimitris

Εδω λοιπον στον Πειραια!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12409

----------


## Ellinis

Και μια φωτογραφία απο την πλώρη του, στη σύντομη παραμονή του στον Πειραιά. Ένα σκαρί από τα παλιά που κάτι μου θύμισε από τον παλιό Απόλλωνα του Νομικού.
Να υποθέσουμε οτι αναχώρησε για Αλιάγα;

IMGP0340.JPG

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Eφυγε τελικα η Caley P? Κι εγω πιστευω οτι για Aliaga παει... Θα το αγορασε ο Αϊβάτογλου κι αυτο, οπως και το Gar περσι. Τουλαχιστον, το ειδαμε κι αυτο, εστω περαστο, στα μερη μας! Mερικες προχτεσινες φωτο απο μενα.

----------


## grangelo

Μου θυμιζει λιγο τα αδερφακια Σιφνος Εξπρες και Καπεταν Αλεξανδρος!

----------


## esperos

Grangelo,  καμία  σχέση!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Μου θυμιζει λιγο τα αδερφακια Σιφνος Εξπρες και Καπεταν Αλεξανδρος!


Σε ποιο κομματι?????????

----------


## grangelo

Μπερδευτικα λιγο με τα θεματα των
Tuxedo Princess 
και 
Sol Express

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι το Sol Express (ex. Dover) μου θυμιζει λιγο τα Σιφνος και Καπεταν Αλεξανδρος και οχι το Tuxedo Princess

SOL Express




Sifnos Express

cerdic_ferry_1961_2.jpg

Πηγη: http://www.faktaomfartyg.se


Νομιζω οτι απο το φουγαρο και μπροστα εχουν αρκετα κοινα!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

PRINCE.jpgPRINCE i.jpg

Aς το δούμε στο πέρασμά του από Πειραιά 21/8/08 προς Αλιάγα ως PRINCE.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

PRINCE ii.jpg 21-8-08
Noμίζω στον τίτλο πρέπει να μπει κ το όνομα PRINCE με το οποίο πέρασε από εδώ.

----------


## τοξοτης

Tuxedo_Princess.jpg
SS Caledonian Princess, as the Tuxedo Princess, under the Tyne Bridge in Newcastle upon Tyne, England, in 2006

History
Name:  
TSS Caledonian Princess
1983: Tuxedo Princess
1988: Caledonian Princess
1998: Tuxedo Princess
2008: Prince
Owner: 
1961–1982: British Transport Commission/British Railways Board/Sealink
1982–2007: Michael Quadrini Group (Riverzest / Absolute Leisure[1])
Operator:            
1961–1968: Caledonian Steam Packet Company (Irish Services)
1968–1981: British Rail / Sealink
Port of registry: Stranraer  United Kingdom
Route:  
1961–1968: Stranraer–Larne
1968–1981: English Channel, Channel Islands and Irish Sea
1984–2007: Permanently moored: River Tyne (1988–1998: River Clyde)
Builder: William Denny and Brothers, Dumbarton, Scotland
Yard number:    1501
Launched:           5 April 1961
Completed:        November 1961
Maiden voyage:               16 December 1961
Out of service:  1981
Identification:    IMO: 5057840
Fate:      2008: Scrapped in Aliağa, Turkey
General characteristics
Type:     RORO ferry
Displacement:   3,630 GT[ 688 DWT
Length: 
107.6 m (353 ft) (overall)  1.1 m (332 ft) LPP
Beam:   17.4 m (57 ft)
Draught: 12 ft (3.7 m) - Depth: 15.7 ft (4.8 m)
Installed power:               
Steam turbines  , 11,500 hp (8,600 kW)
Propulsion:         Twin-screws
Speed:  20.5 kts
Capacity:              1400 passengers; 103 cars
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TSS_Caledonian_Princess

Επίσης και άλλα στοιχεία και φωτογραφίες στην ιστοσελίδα http://www.doverferryphotosforums.co...t-and-present/

----------


## Ellinis

> PRINCE.jpgPRINCE i.jpg
> 
> Aς το δούμε στο πέρασμά του από Πειραιά 21/8/08 προς Αλιάγα ως PRINCE.


Mια μέρα αργότερα το είδα και εγώ καθώς επέστρεφα από διακοπές και δεν πίστευα στα μάτια μου... Φυσικά δεν το άφησα χωρίς να το αποθανατίσω! Παρά τις προσθήκες που του είχαν γίνει για τον τελευταίο του ρόλο, παρέμενε ένα κλασσικό σουλούπι από αυτά που δεν υπάρχουν πιά.

IMGP0324.jpg IMGP0342.jpg IMGP0348.jpg

----------

